# Outlook Mac vers Outlook PC



## Jozofa (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je pense malheureusement avoir la réponse, mais on sait jamais !

Voilà, j'ai une cliente qui souhaite retourner sur PC (beurk ) et donc je dois transférer ses messages Outlook qui sont sur le Mac vers Outlook version PC.

Cela semble impossible sauf en utilisant un programme payant, mais bon pour l'utiliser une seule fois, une centaine d'euros ça fait cher !

Quelqu'un aurait par miracle une autre solution ?

Merci.


----------



## gmaa (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Je n'utilise pas Outlook mais il doit bien y avoir une possibilité de "Réexpédier"...

Sous Mail, il m'arrive de le faire pour l'avoir sur un autre Mac quand le message est déjà reçu et supprimé du serveur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2013)

Bon, bien que tu commences mal, en postant ça ici, sans avoir lu cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", placée en tête de forum, qui indique que tu ne devais pas poster ça ici, et me force à déplacer ce topic, le miracle à quand même lieu : il te suffit d'utiliser Outlook Express 6 comme intermédiaire.

J'ai fais le test avec Outlook 2011 sur Mac, et sur PC : Outlook 2007 sous XP SP3, et Outlook Express 6 sous le même XP, of course.

la méthode : 

1) sur le Mac, tu crées un dossier par boite à transférer, sur une clé USB, par exemple, puis boite par boite, pomme A pour sélectionner tous les messages, et un drag,n drop sur le dossier correspondant de la clé USB (formatée en FAT32, par exemple, pour pouvoir fonctionner sur le Mac et sur le PC).

2) Sur le PC : tu lances Outlook Express 6, et dossier par dossier, Control A et drag'n drop depuis la clé USB vers les boites correspondantes d'Outlook Express. Ceci fait, les messages sont dans Outlook Express, tu peux le quitter.

3) Sur le PC, tu lances Outlook, puis "fichier" -> "importer/exporter" -> "importer à partir d'un autre programme ou fichier" -> "Outlook Express 4.x, 5.x, 6.x ou Windows Mail".

Là, s'il te dit "aucun compte internet à exporter", tu cliques sur OK, et il te demande si tu souhaite importer du courrier et des adresses à partir de Microsoft Outlook Express ou Windows Mail. tu cliques sur "oui" (à noter que tu peux procéder de la même façon pour le carnet d'adresses, mais je ne sais pas trop si le passage par OE ne les laissera pas un peu "en vrac", je n'ai pas testé), et tu peux sabler le champagne :king:

C'est-y pas beau ?  :style:


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Janvier 2013)

Sinon, pour la prochaine fois, tu configures les comptes en IMAP ce qui te permettra de tout recharger sur Outlook PC d'un seul coup...


----------



## CBi (19 Janvier 2013)

Pas forcément la prochaine fois = si il est possible de configurer la messagerie en IMAP alors on peut balancer tous les messages dns le dossier Inbox d'une machine : ils vont s'uploader et on va pouvoir les retrouver sur l'autre machine comme s'il s'agissait d'un dossier Dropbox.


----------



## bricbroc (19 Janvier 2013)

Sur le mac, outlook ne propose pas d'exporter ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2013)

bricbroc a dit:


> Sur le mac, outlook ne propose pas d'exporter ?



Si &#8230; Au format Outlook Mac uniquement (ou alors en texte délimité Tab, mais dans ce cas, seules les adresses sont exportées, pas le reste), et bien entendu, Outlook PC ne reconnais pas ce format qui ne figure pas dans ses options d'importation &#8230; Les my(crosoft)stères de l'informatique.


----------



## Jozofa (20 Janvier 2013)

Sorry pour la mauvaise rubrique.

Merci à toi Pascal, je vais essayer cela, mias donc obligatoirement sur un PC avec XP car Outlook express a changé par la suite en Windows Mail.

Pas trop grave, j'ai Parallel sur mon Imac donc je vais pouvoir tester cela.

Je reviens vers toi si j'ai un soucis.

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> je vais essayer cela, mias donc obligatoirement sur un PC avec XP car Outlook express a changé par la suite en Windows Mail.



Pas forcément, peut-être que ça marcherait aussi avec Windows Mail, je ne peux pas le tester, donc je ne sais pas !


----------



## Jozofa (20 Janvier 2013)

Bon , c'est vrai que je risque rien à essayer.

Si cela fonctionne également, je t'en ferai part.

Merci.


----------



## Jozofa (21 Janvier 2013)

Avant de me lancer, as tu fais le test en direct sur Outlook ?

Cela fonctionne pas comme ça, copier coller ??

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Avant de me lancer, as tu fais le test en direct sur Outlook ?



Ben &#8230; Oui, j'ai commencé par là 



Jozofa a dit:


> Cela fonctionne pas comme ça, copier coller ??
> 
> Merci



Non, là, ça crée un nouveau mail dans Outlook PC, et met tous les courriers dropés en pièces jointes (je te dis pas la taille du mail, déjà avec mes 1800 courriers :rateau !


----------



## Jozofa (21 Janvier 2013)

Ah oui d'accord :rateau:

Bon j'attaque ça aujourd'hui sans doute, j'ai du boulot 

Merci en tout cas de tes conseils.


----------



## Jozofa (22 Janvier 2013)

Pfff, 125 sous dossiers, je t'explique pas le boulot :rateau:

J'ai pas fini .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Pfff, 125 sous dossiers, je t'explique pas le boulot :rateau:
> 
> J'ai pas fini .....



C'est toujours mieux que transférer les mail  un par un 

Je n'ai pas testé le drag'n drop direct d'un dossier, peut-être que ça marcherait !


----------



## Jozofa (23 Janvier 2013)

Non, j'ai essayé, tu penses 

Ca fait un truc bizarre, mais bon ce seront des heures facturées ! lol


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> ce seront des heures facturées ! lol



Vaudrait pas mieux que tu les transfère un par un, ces mails ?


----------



## Jozofa (24 Janvier 2013)

Ca y est FINI :rateau:

Juste une petite chose étrange, j'ai énormément de mails qui sont à la date du jour et pourtant d'autres avec leurs dates initiales, mais bon ... le principal, c'est d'avoir pu récupérer tout cela.

Merci à toi.

PS : ca fonctionne aussi pour le carnet d'adresses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> PS : ca fonctionne aussi pour le carnet d'adresses.



Bien que n'ayant pas essayé, je m'en doutais. Content d'avoir pu t'aider


----------



## Le docteur (27 Janvier 2013)

Je risque de me retrouver un jour dans ce cas de figure. Heureusement je suis sous mail et mes boîtes aux lettres sont en IMAP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je risque de me retrouver un jour dans ce cas de figure. Heureusement je suis sous mail et mes boîtes aux lettres sont en IMAP.



Oh, tu sais, rien de dramatique, ça ne m'a pris que 5 mn pour récupérer mes 1800 et quelques courriers d'Outlook Mac à Outlook PC, ça ne vaut vraiment pas le coup de s'emmer au quotidien avec cette daube finie de Mail


----------

